# AGX's(yet again) ? for wes and morepower2



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Sup,

wes you know what I am talking about as far as setups(our back-an-forth today) I was wondering how well the AGX'x will handle that spring rate of 350 and 300. Will they last a while??? Thought I would post this here so others can get some info, not just me talking to you(wes).


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

If anything, I believe they would last longer..the higher rate will keep the strut rod out of the foot valve, thus not allowing it to get damaged. The higher rate would also have less slop..(up/down movement)


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Experience.*

Seems as if many people have had that exact setup for some time. I suspect they will handle the rate fine, although I think that is approcahing the limit of the AGX's as far as spring rates go. Main thing is that you don't lower the car too much. This will certainly kill the struts quickly if youslam the car and cause the strut rod to hit the foot valve (like Brad said).


----------



## 99 Se-l (May 2, 2002)

I have had this set up on my car for over a year with no problems..


Nathan


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Sup,
> 
> wes you know what I am talking about as far as setups(our back-an-forth today) I was wondering how well the AGX'x will handle that spring rate of 350 and 300. Will they last a while??? Thought I would post this here so others can get some info, not just me talking to you(wes). *


As far as durabilty, I think it will be no problem as it will help keep the shocks from being bottomed all the time. Those rates are on the outside edge of what the rebound damping of the AGX can support though.

I would do it. 325/275 is nice and snappy for a good driver on the track, might be a bit to oversteery for a track newbie though.

Mike


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

I running 325/325 on my '96 with AGXs. You almost need a high rate in the rear for the car to rotate. I did have 200s in the rear, and the car still understeered. Once I put the 325s in, at an autocross, the car was tail happy, and it caught me off guard. I had to lower the shock settings for a change.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

You guys rule!!
That was just what I was looking for. If we can keep the fourms like this, we will have a VERY valuable resource here.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

last post for tonight,

I put this on the b15sentra.net board as well

Ok so b13 f struts bolt into b14's but are shorter. The rear shock is so simple, does kyb have any applications that have the same size lower mount hole and same size(or one we can make work) upper mounting threads, but is a lil bit shorter????


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

> Ok so b13 f struts bolt into b14's but are shorter


but the strut body isnt shorter, just overall..(and not even very much)what are you trying to accomplish? Im confused..there are KYB AGX's specifically for the B13 and B14.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Black200SXSER,

From what we have learned the b13 front struts may give more travel.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Re he he heally?! I haven't heard of this before.what are you basing this off of? Have you measured them and checked the stroke..? Im not sure if the dampening is any different for the B13, B14, G20....hmmm...this is interesting


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Black200SXSER, 

wes is doing the instally right now, and I am sure there are others(soon for me maybe). Once wes is done I am sure he will give us the 411 on the B13 front strut thing.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

SWEET...this would be pretty cool..


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: AGX's(yet again) ? for wes and morepower2*



morepower2 said:


> *
> I would do it. 325/275 is nice and snappy for a good driver on the track, might be a bit to oversteery for a track newbie though.
> 
> Mike *


I'm a track newbie. In fact I might never see track, yet I want to go with GC for various reasons. What spring rates would you guys recommend for street and spirited highway daily driving, that will make car handle between understeer to neutral, but definitely not oversteer..


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: AGX's(yet again) ? for wes and morepower2*



By Nature said:


> *
> 
> I'm a track newbie. In fact I might never see track, yet I want to go with GC for various reasons. What spring rates would you guys recommend for street and spirited highway daily driving, that will make car handle between understeer to neutral, but definitely not oversteer.. *


300 front, 200 rear is good for neutral to understeer balance.

Mike


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

About the B13 front struts, I read, I believe it was on sr20deforum, but someone went into great depth, the comparison of the b13 front strut and the b14 front strut, he had pictures, measurements, he sounded like he knew what he was talking about, but anyway, the overall of what I gathered was that the b13 front struts will give you 1/2 inch more travel. And I have also heard of numerous other people run this setup, I just ordered the kyb agx front b13s and rear b14s off nopi, hope to get them in soon, I'll post pics and let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I thought the b13 AGX's only gave you a benefit if you have the coilovers. Correct me if I'm wrong. The only true way to gain the 1/2 travel back is by getting "motivational's" shortened struts.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I've always heard that the B13 F struts will give you more travel. With my springs, I need all the travel I can get . I just ordered my AGXs and I should have them on by the end of this week and of course I did the B13 FS.

I'm still wondering about that front fender gap thing. I've heard people saying how the B13s will make the front sit more evenly with the back. Whether this is true or not, I will get to the truth very soon. I'm thinking that maybe the spring seats are a bit lower on the B13 AGX (?)


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

Whether you have springs or coilovers, you will still get 1/2 more travel with the b13 struts. I talked to someone who did this setup and he said that it does help eliminate the front fender gap and makes it more even with the rear.


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

El_Presidente said:


> *About the B13 front struts, I read, I believe it was on sr20deforum, but someone went into great depth, the comparison of the b13 front strut and the b14 front strut, he had pictures, measurements, he sounded like he knew what he was talking about, but anyway, the overall of what I gathered was that the b13 front struts will give you 1/2 inch more travel. And I have also heard of numerous other people run this setup, I just ordered the kyb agx front b13s and rear b14s off nopi, hope to get them in soon, I'll post pics and let you know how it turns out. *


That was me. I also posted that info here: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8537


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

El_Presidente said:


> *Whether you have springs or coilovers, you will still get 1/2 more travel with the b13 struts. I talked to someone who did this setup and he said that it does help eliminate the front fender gap and makes it more even with the rear. *


It doesnt work with lowering springs. To better understand why do a search and find the little diagram that I made.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Ya know, I've been looking for that diagram and can't find it. You didn't, by any chance, save that on your computer did ya?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

DAT BE DA ONE!!! Thank you, sir!!!


----------

